# [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?



## Koi-Uwe (9. Nov. 2008)

Hallöchen 

Mich interessiert es einfach nur mal so mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ihr ins Internet geht.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Hi,


und warum


----------



## robsig12 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Mit einem analogem Modem dürfte so ein Forum (viele Bilder) überhaupt gar keinen Spass mehr machen. Dürfte also auch bei 0 Prozent bleiben.


----------



## Annett (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Hallo Robert,

deine Bemerkung ist richtig.... deswegen achten wir bisher auch halbwegs darauf, dass die besonders großen Image-Bilder nur als Link angezeigt werden.
So kann der Modem- und ISDN-Nutzer selbst entscheiden, ob er einen Link anklickt um Daten abzurufen, oder ob ihm der Text schon reicht.
Die Attachments haben deshalb ebenfalls nur so winzige Vorschaubilder....

Allerdings haben wir ab Ende Nov. ein Problem, wenn wir die alte Galerie vom Forum abkoppeln und die Bilder in den Beiträgen weiterhin sichtbar lassen wollen.
So gesehen, ist die Frage von Uwe gar nicht verkehrt.

Von mind. 2 Modem-Nutzern weiß ich hier im Forum..... die haben es teilweise wirklich nicht leicht.
Aber was ist unser Forum im Vergleich zu ebay? Da geht mit Modem wahrs. gar nichts mehr. :crazy


----------



## robsig12 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Hallo Annett, ist jetzt nur meine Meinung, aber bei den Preisen für den analogen Anschluss im Vergleich (Datenmenge) zu einer DSL Leitung, verstehe ich die Nutzer eines analogen Modems nicht. Ausser, in den wenigen Gebieten in Deutschland, wo es noch kein DSL gibt. 
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was ich früher für Rechungen mit dem Modem hatte, für vergleichweise wenige I-Zeit und äusserst wenig Datentransfer, habe ich mehr bezahlt, als jetzt mit der DSL Flatrat.

Will aber hier keine DSL Werbung machen....


----------



## Annett (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Hallo Robert.

Ich denke damit 





> Ausser, in den wenigen Gebieten in Deutschland, wo es noch kein DSL gibt.


hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.....

Es gibt eben immer noch genug ländliche Gebiete OHNE DSL-Anschluß und vermutlich wird das noch einige Zeit so bleiben.
Hier bei uns gibt es DSL erst seit 3 Jahren. Und das nur, weil wir relativ nah am Flughafen wohnen. Die Firmen haben wohl entsprechend Druck gemacht. 

In den neuen Bundesländern liegt nämlich sehr oft nur ein ultra-modernes Glasfaserkabel im Boden. 
Die Kupferleitung mußte bei uns über viele Kilometer neu gezogen werden.


----------



## Plätscher (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*



			
				robisg12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Annett, ist jetzt nur meine Meinung, aber bei den Preisen für den analogen Anschluss im Vergleich (Datenmenge) zu einer DSL Leitung, verstehe ich die Nutzer eines analogen Modems nicht. Ausser, in den wenigen Gebieten in Deutschland, wo es noch kein DSL gibt.
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was ich früher für Rechungen mit dem Modem hatte, für vergleichweise wenige I-Zeit und äusserst wenig Datentransfer, habe ich mehr bezahlt, als jetzt mit der DSL Flatrat.
> 
> Will aber hier keine DSL Werbung machen....



Es sind nicht wenige Gebiete, die Breitbandversorgung in Deutschlan ist höflich als "mäßig" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Pammler (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Ich denke mal, das sich Modemnutzer an der Umfrage garnicht beteiligen, weil die schon genug Zeit investieren um das Wichtige zu lesen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> und warum



Warum nicht 

Nee, Annett und ich haben heute ein wenig geplaudert. Hat uns mal einfach interessiert.


----------



## laolamia (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

daheim analog 56k, auf arbeit 4mbit

gruss lao


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

zu hause kommt noch nächstes Jahr..., auf arbeit lt. speedmeter ca 4 Mbit


----------



## lambojaeger (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Hallo,

laut Speedtest von Compu....b..d beträgt meine Downloadgeschwindigkeit eben 23:55 Uhr tatsächlich 15989 kbit/s.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Joachim (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Moin,

mal so als Hinweis für die vielen "nur leser" - die Umfrage ist nicht ganz unwichtig, vor allem und in erster Linie in eurem eigenen Interesse. Möchten wir das Forum doch für alle so konfortabel wie möglich gestallten.

Also: Jede Stimme zählt!


----------



## CityCobra (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Habe gerade mal den Test gemacht:





Den vollen Speed erreicht man ja wohl kaum.
Ihr könnt es ja mal selber versuchen unter:

http://www.speedtest.net


----------



## kunisteich (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Hallo
Also ich habe z.B. zu Hause ne 6 Mbit leitung.
Aber wenn ich unterwegs mit der Umts Verbindung ins I-net gehe,
dann kommt es darauf an in der nähe von städten mit 384Kbits und irgendwo auf der Autobahn meistens mit 56Kbits was dann wirklich nicht mehr schnell ist.
Aber es reicht immer noch um hier zu lesen und zu Chatten.
Bei 321 meins brauch ich dann gar nichts mehr versuchen das ist dann etwas sehr zu langsam


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Hier mal zur Glaubwürdigkeit der Test's





Für ne 16.000er nicht so schlecht 

So ist es wohl etwas besser





Und hier noch ein Test, von www.wieistmeineip.de

14.691 kbit/s   (1.836 kByte/s) Down

1.031 kbit/s     (129 kByte/s) Up

Alle Test innerhalb von 2 Minuten gemacht.


----------



## Andreas39 (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*








1ter Server war Frankfurt 
2ter Server war Düsseldorf
Gruß Andreas


----------



## BonnieundClyde (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Moin,
hier bei uns gibts kein DSL, aber wenigstens haben wir eine ISDN-Flatrate


----------



## Platin (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Hallo


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> In den neuen Bundesländern liegt nämlich sehr oft nur ein ultra-modernes Glasfaserkabel im Boden.
> Die Kupferleitung mußte bei uns über viele Kilometer neu gezogen werden.


Bei uns liegt auch dieses "moderne" Glasfaserkabel im Boden, DSL gibts hier, fern ab der Stadt, trotzdem!
Liegt wohl an der T€lekom, T*com (oder wie auch immer) wo und wann sie so einen Überbau auf die vorhandenen Kästen setzen, um die Glasfaserkabel DSL-tauglich zu machen.
Scheint nicht billig zu sein, aber wenn es sich selbst hier, auf einen 400-Einwohner Dorf, für die *T* lohnt........

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]
Für ne 6000er mit W-Lan gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*



			
				Andreas39 schrieb:
			
		

> 1ter Server war Frankfurt
> 2ter Server war Düsseldorf
> Gruß Andreas



Was solltest du denn haben ? VDSL oder Kabel ?


----------



## Andreas39 (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Sorry hatte ich Vergessen VDSL 25 ist mit Wlan diese Verbindung.
Kabel muss ich mal Testen Sitze meistens am Laptop.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## hoffisoft (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

hei

das macht meiner

Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++] 16.041 kbit/s  (2.005 kByte/s) 
Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [++] 1.087 kbit/s  (136 kByte/s) 


gruß


----------



## Inken (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*


----------



## Pammler (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

Mein Test:


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

hmm...

für mich gibt es nur 2 Fälle:

a.) DSL mit ca. 6000er Leitung
oder 
b.) zu ca. 5% wenn ich beruflich unterwegs bin, und mit dem PDA Handy und UMTS oder gar nur EDGE nachgucke, was in meinen
abonierten Themen so abgeht.
klar, zu 99% wird hier die Nutzung mit dem "normalem" PC erfolgen,.. da wäre eine "Forums-Handy-Light" Ausgabe unnütz.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche I-Net Zugangsgeschwindigkeit ?*

hier noch ein Ergebnis mit "Slow-DSL"  , mehr gibt's halt nicht in unserem Dörfchen ... 

[URL="


----------

